# ISO The Bread Bible Book Recipe



## Lisa110 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone owns the book 'The Bread Bible' by Rose Levy-Beranbaum?  The reason I ask is, I am hoping someone can post her recipe for 'The Stud Muffin', which is brioche type bread studded with gruyere cheese.  I would purchase the book myself, but I own her Cake Bible, and I don't particularly like it, due to the fact that her recipes, which could be written out in much more simple terms, are a little too scientific, involved and expensive.

In any event, this bread was requested by my fiance and my niece, so I'd be extremely appreciative if anyone would be willing to share.


----------



## Russell (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a confession. my local bookstore has a basement that no one goes into, but you are allowed too. The cook books are down there, and i just take pictures of tthe recipes and bring the pix home and make the recipe. Next time i go, i'll try and get that rrecipe, if it's not to late.


----------



## Lisa110 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL!!  That's a great idea!  Do you use a digital cam?  If you could do that, that would great!


----------



## Russell (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah. i borrow my mom's. i'm not sure wether it's legal or not, but i do it.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmmm - not sure if we should promote this kind of behavior, but - go for it, I say!  

Or you can always go to the library and check the book out!


----------



## Russell (Dec 30, 2004)

lol. the people that work there have seen me. they don`t seem to care.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2004)

miguzigoldfish used to me a member of ours - but we have a new member now - Inmate #726489278541    

I saw my nephew rip a page out of a cookbook in a store and made him buy it - so a camera seems pretty harmless!!! lol


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: I hope this isn't asking too much - The Bread Bible*



			
				Lisa110 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone owns the book 'The Bread Bible' by Rose Levy-Beranbaum? ... I am hoping someone can post her recipe for 'The Stud Muffin', which is brioche type bread studded with gruyere cheese....this bread was requested by my fiance and my niece, so I'd be extremely appreciative if anyone would be willing to share.


hi Lisa
You may get a response from other members more quickly than I can provide one since I don't own this book. 

However, FYI, I put a reserve on the book at my local library and when I'm notified that its available I'll pick it up, digitally scan the recipe you want in a format that's easily displayed in your web browser and PM you when this has been done. 

This can take awhile so I'll track this thread. If you get the recipe from another member before I can provide it I won't bother. On the other hand, since I'm getting the book anyway, if there are other recipes from it that you want, PM me and I'll send you the links once the scanning has been done.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 21, 2005)

*stud muffin recipe from Beranbuam's The Bread Bible*

hi Lisa

recipe for stud muffins in _The Bread Bible_ by Rose Beranbaum may be downloaded from stud-muffin.pdf

The recipe is in Adobe Acrobat Reader format so you'll need to download the (free) reader if you don't already have it.

The file will be available for about 4 wks - after that I'll probably delete it. PM me if you have any problems.


----------



## Lisa110 (Jan 22, 2005)

I sent you a pm, subfuscpersona, to thank you for taking the time to post the recipe..but just to be safe, I want to thank you here also!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jasonr (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, that's copyright infringement. You could get 10 years to life for that. at least, that's what you'd get if the MPAA and the RIAA had their way.


----------

